# Question about menopur injection



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi, I just started my menopur injections on thursday night and both times that ive done it now, when I take the needle out I get a big spot of blood. I was wondering if I am doing it right because I dont get any blood at all with the buserelin injection and the needles look the same to me! Has anyone else had this?



Beckers x


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi Beckers - I am a menopur expert (unfortunately!)....are you pinching, then injecting quite quickly, then releasing the pinch before you extract the needle carefully. Not sure if this is the right way but I found this to give me less bleeding and definitely less bruising. Think it's likely you will get some blood every now and then though.

Good luck with the cycle

Lukey


xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

lukey

I have been doing every thing you said apart from releasing the pinch before taking the needle out, but I will try that tonight. Have you taken buserelin? If so did you also find that it didnt make you bleed?

Beckers x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Beckers

I have had menopur on all four cycles and sometimes get bleeding sometimes not, sometimes bleeding with the suprecur (buserelin) sometimes not - it is just chance as to where you put the needle; if it goes through a small capillary under the skin on the way in you may see a spot of blood, but this is the same for any injection not menopur specifically.  Don't forget also that the amount of buserelin you are injecting is usually smaller in volume than the menopur is, which makes a difference - the amount of fluid that goes in with the injection saturates the tissues around the tip of where the needle is, the more they are saturated, the more is likley to ooze back up the track the needle left when you withdrew it bringing any blood which came from a small vessel with it.

I have just worked out than in 2 cycles of IUI and 2 ICSI I must have had well over 120 injections and I honestly found some bled, some didn't, some stung, some didn't, and some didn't either sting or bleed but left a massive bruise anyhow!  It is just the chance of where you inject, and there is no way of knowing if you are going to go near a tiny tiny blood vessel or not.... but it doesn't make any difference to the effectiveness of the injection.

Dobby


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beckers-Im afraid the menopur does sting more and sometimes does leave as spot of blood after my clinic said that it is normal


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for being so helpful.

Beckers x


----------

